# Plant Id



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone happen to know what this is?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Would probably be helpful if you could get a pic of it outside the container


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks a little like a bruised and battered Juncus repens. Definitely not an expert though.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

My initial impression is stargrass but it will probably need some time to grow out to get a good id.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, the leaves look more like stargrass shape. Good one, Lawson.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, i got 2 diff pots for free today and am deciding if they will look good in the tank..so half the battle was finding out what it was!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

In water pics


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I think the other plant is some sort of rotala but its in emerged state. Bump this thread in a couple weeks


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds good. I'm waiting to see what it looks like before I decide if it shall go Into the new tank


----------

